# Can you become a police officer in the USA if you are not an American?



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

I'm from the UK, but I would like to move to America one day and possibly attempt to gain entry to the police force, however I'm not entirely sure if non US nationals are able to enter the Police in the USA? I ask because I know this is the case with the FBI, and I was wondering if this is the same with the Police Force?

With regards to things such as background etc. I am physically fit (play a lot of sports e.g. golf, soccer), I will have a full driving license come July/August (taking lessons just now) and no criminal records at all to my name.

All info appreciated.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm not sure about other departments, but to join the MSP you must be a US citizen at the time of appointment. Also, coming from another country could complicate any background investigations. Many departments send officers to check your past schools, and neighborhoods you lived in, to get a better picture of your past behavior.


----------



## MACACO (May 20, 2008)

You must be a United States Citizen to be able to work as a Police Officer in the United States. This rule applies to the municipal, state and federal level. You would be able to work Campus Police unarmed, but that would be it. Also another show stopper for a non citizen, is that you are required to be a US citizen to obtain a License to Carry a firearm. Hope this answer your question.


----------

